# moving bed filters



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I though i would share this will every one. These filters are easy to build and I'm going to try them my self on my discus tank. when I find the media.

YouTube - HOW TO - MAKE A MOVING BED FILTER

YouTube - Moving bed filter in aquarium - week 1

YouTube - Moving bed filter in aquarium - Week 2

YouTube - Moving bed filter in aquarium - Week 3


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont really understand how it is any better than regular media like eheims substrat. do you have any links on it? all I can find is how it has a lot of surface area.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a little more information on the media he is using.

Kaldnes Filter Media - Nexus Eazy

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/kaldens-filter-media-6772/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The biggest advantage of fluidized bed filters or reactors of any sort is the maximizing of exposure surface area, I believe. There's certainly no denying that it exposes more of the media more consistently than media that's sitting in a pile. The thing that comes into question is whether one needs it if the filtration is already working, especially for freshwater tanks. However, if it's DIY and you like doing it, why not? However, unlike saltwater tanks, the biggest factor in maintaining water quality in a fresh water tank is still in nitrate transport. So whether you use plants or do water changes, I believe the rewards will be greater than any sort of efficient ammonia/nitrite conversion. However, that's just my opinion of course, and there is no harm, and much scientific curiosity, in testing these things out. If you do it, please post up in a journal so we can all learn from it.


----------

